# Sharkmouth.



## GT (Mar 22, 2005)

Let´s see how many aircraft types that had a Sharkmouth painted on. 

Cheers
GT


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 22, 2005)

Mainly P40s but I have seen a pic of a Lanc with sharkmouths on the engines


----------



## hellmaker (Mar 22, 2005)

P-38's on both engines,
I've even seen a Spitfire(later model, sorry don't quite know which one) which had a sharkmouth painted on it's air intake underneath i'ts nose... It was quite special...
Some bombers even...though I didn't know at the time what models they were...sorry
Also some Focke Wolfs 190...


----------



## acesman (Mar 22, 2005)

The Lufwaffe in North Africa (1940) used the sharkmouth on Me-110's (ZG26 and/or ZG76. The first sharkmouth that I have found was in the Spanish Civil War, on a Bf-109C, photo shown on the fillowing page;

http://www.geocities.com/CapeCanaveral/Hangar/7252/109c.htm


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 22, 2005)

Lets see Sharkmouths.

I have seen them on P-40's, P-51's, 1 B-24. That is all that I can think of actually.


And for fun here there are 2 on the bottom that I took pictures of that are not from ww2, but what the hell why not.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 22, 2005)

acesman said:


> The Lufwaffe in North Africa (1940) used the sharkmouth on Me-110's (ZG26 and/or ZG76. The first sharkmouth that I have found was in the Spanish Civil War, on a Bf-109C, photo shown on the fillowing page;
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/CapeCanaveral/Hangar/7252/109c.htm



Yeah I have seen those too.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 22, 2005)

here's a lanc with the shark teeth, this's very unusual in bomber command........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 22, 2005)

And guess what, it looks even more retarded than a normal lanc.


----------



## DAVIDICUS (Mar 22, 2005)

That picture of the Lancaster looks digitally manipulated. Everyone knows that English sharks have yellow, crooked and cavity ridden teeth.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 22, 2005)

Is that an RAF Lanc? I know some Canadian squadrons did that sort of thing.
(the RCAF wasn't quite as anal that way.  )


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 22, 2005)

Oh, and speaking of retarded.  

A Canadian Navy Sea King.


----------



## GT (Mar 23, 2005)

Not to many pic around but these profiles show some a/c.

Cheers
GT


----------



## GT (Mar 23, 2005)

Some others with unusual schemes.

Cheers
GT


----------



## hellmaker (Mar 23, 2005)

Nice pics GT...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 23, 2005)

Nice pics there GT.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 23, 2005)

Nice pics there, yeah now that I look back on it, I do remember seeing B-25's and Stuka's with shark mouths.


----------



## GT (Mar 23, 2005)

I have found some more, and I really like the Spitfire pics.

Regards
GT


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 23, 2005)

Thats neat, I have never seen a Stinson painted like that.


----------



## NightHawk (Mar 23, 2005)

Cant belibe you forgot about the A-10.....


----------



## P51ace 16 (Mar 23, 2005)

Hey everybody ive been out for a while grounded but im back. ok responding to the guy at the top where have kyou seen a sharkmouth painted on a p51Mustang Ive seen them on P40s B24s and Two corsairs on the im pretty sure it was the saratoga


----------



## P51ace 16 (Mar 23, 2005)

but thats it unless your counting newer aircraft


----------



## GT (Mar 23, 2005)

Let us put every a/c that were painted with the Sharkmouth insignia and also try to find out the history of it, when was the first time it was painted on a a/c?

Cheers
GT


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 23, 2005)

wow great pic of the A-10 there...........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 23, 2005)

P51ace 16 said:


> but thats it unless your counting newer aircraft



Hello grounded, actually yes I have many books in my home library that have pictures of the P-51 with shark mouths painted on them. It was not as common but yes they do exist. Infact if you look after my post and actually look at the pictures that were posted by other people, you will see a P-51 with shark mouth. I believe thought it is a F-51 during the Korean war though and not WW2. There were more WW2 aircraft then you think painted with them (more than I knew too before this thread) including RAF and Luftwaffe aircraft. I have even seen Isreali P-51's and Bf-109's painted with them. Here is an USAAF P-51B with a shark mouth.

Below it is a DC-3 with a Shark mouth.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 23, 2005)

hehe man that looks funny..........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 23, 2005)

I know it does! If I were an enemy aircraft I would shoot it down out of principle!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 23, 2005)

Maybe the idea was to distract enemy pilots. 

"What the fuck is that?!"


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 23, 2005)

It deffinatly would distract me.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 23, 2005)

That is wild. Why the heck put a sharks mouth on a C-47??? I guess you could say it has a belly full of paratroopers.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 23, 2005)

Cute.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 24, 2005)

it does look good though.......


----------



## hellmaker (Mar 24, 2005)

Nice DC3...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 24, 2005)

I think its neat but like I said if I had been a Luftwaffe pilot, as soon as I was doen laughing I would shoot it down out of principle.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 24, 2005)

i'm not sure i'd ever stop laughing............


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 24, 2005)

good possibility


----------



## evangilder (Mar 24, 2005)

I'm not convinced that DC-3 was a military version. It has a white strip with writing that I cannot make out. That is typically indicative of a civilian transport.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 24, 2005)

Which makes it look even more retarded!


----------



## GT (Mar 24, 2005)

One more to the collection.

Cheers
GT


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 24, 2005)

evangilder said:


> I'm not convinced that DC-3 was a military version. It has a white strip with writing that I cannot make out. That is typically indicative of a civilian transport.



You are probably right and do to the fact that a civilian DC-3 woudl be painted this way would make me want to shoot it down even more.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 25, 2005)

who would put a shark's mouth on a civilain plane!!


----------



## GT (Mar 26, 2005)

Shark profiles for the collection.

Cheers
GT


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 26, 2005)

As if the Vampire didn't look cartoony enough, they went and painted a shark's mouth on it.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 26, 2005)

hey i love the looks of the vampire........


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 26, 2005)

Should I be surprised?


----------



## Concorde247 (Mar 26, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I think its neat but like I said if I had been a Luftwaffe pilot, as soon as I was doen laughing I would shoot it down out of principle.



I'd still be laughing that when I pressed the trigger i would probably miss!


----------



## Concorde247 (Mar 26, 2005)

Funny enough, 
I've just posted a colour P40 Warhawk pic in the colour fighter album that has sharks teeth before i saw this thread.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 27, 2005)

well post it here..............


----------



## Concorde247 (Mar 27, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> well post it here..............


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 27, 2005)

very nice.........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 28, 2005)

Im sorry where is the sharks teeth?


----------



## Concorde247 (Mar 28, 2005)

Sorry DerAdler, Here it is - just for you.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 28, 2005)

Thankyou Great Pic! That is a Taiwaneses P-40, am I right?


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 28, 2005)

Nice pic Concorde!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 28, 2005)

I do think though that some of the shark mouths on aircraft look quite rediculous.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 28, 2005)

Agreed.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 28, 2005)

That one really does deserve to be in the top 10


----------



## evangilder (Mar 28, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Thankyou Great Pic! That is a Taiwaneses P-40, am I right?



Those are AVG markings, Adler. The original flying tigers.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 28, 2005)

Aha but doesn't Taiwan still used those today?


----------



## evangilder (Mar 28, 2005)

Yes, they do, but the blue border on the roundel is slightly larger. They do use a very similar fin flash as well. I am pretty sure that one is AVG though.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 28, 2005)

I think it is evan. The Taiwanese use the old Nationalist Chinese flag anyway.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 28, 2005)

Yeah that is why I thought they used it still, basically because they are the old Chinease government.


----------



## GT (Mar 31, 2005)

A cool Shark.

Cheers
GT


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 31, 2005)

it's not as detailed as some of the others.............


----------



## toffigd (Mar 31, 2005)

mine favourite


----------



## GT (Mar 31, 2005)

Beware of the Shark.

Cheers
GT


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 31, 2005)

very nice................


----------



## DAVIDICUS (Mar 31, 2005)

As an aside, in my opinion the Phantom is the hottest looking aircraft ever. The sort of classic lines that only compare to a classic Ferrari.


----------



## Concorde247 (Mar 31, 2005)

over 30 years old still going strong - it has to be good to stay around so long


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 31, 2005)

Great aircraft. I still see them everyonce and awhile fly over here in Germany by the Luftwaffe, but less and less now. I think they only use it for recon now. Mostly see Tornados now.


----------



## Concorde247 (Mar 31, 2005)

BTW Nice pics GT!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 1, 2005)

i don't like the phantom.........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 2, 2005)

Why not it was a great aircraft.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 2, 2005)

It's ok to like it lanc. They were used by the RN and RAF at some point. 
Those ones even had British engines.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 2, 2005)

The Phantom really was an Icon and will go down as one of the best aircraft ever built.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 2, 2005)

i'm not saying it was a bad aircraft i know it was great and we used her, but i just don't like her..........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 2, 2005)

My bad I missunderstood you, I thought you were saying it was a lousy aircraft. If you dont like it, then you dont like it.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 2, 2005)

i just find it to far up it's own arse........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 2, 2005)

Ouch that could hurt. Please explain.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 2, 2005)

well it doesn't know it's own role, it's trying to be more than it is and doesn't know it's place, it sucks up to people allot........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 2, 2005)

It was great in all its roles. It was great as an interceptor, it was great as a ground attack, it was great as a recon, it was great as a SAM killer, what was it not good at?


----------



## DAVIDICUS (Apr 2, 2005)

It wasn't good at being British. Couldn't fake the accent.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 2, 2005)

LOL


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 3, 2005)

yeah it's just not right for a british aircraft, it's out of place over here..........


----------



## GT (Apr 3, 2005)

This pic from WWI of an Roland CII maybe how far back the insignia can be traced.

Cheers
GT


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 3, 2005)

what's up with the face on the profile of the CII??


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 3, 2005)

I know that one looks funky but the other ones up top look pretty cool.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 3, 2005)

it looks like it's been done in paint or something........


----------



## Concorde247 (Apr 3, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> It's ok to like it lanc. They were used by the RN and RAF at some point.
> Those ones even had British engines.



Rolls Royce Spey Engines i believe. 8)


----------



## wmaxt (Apr 3, 2005)

Trere are lots out there but to me they just fit the Hawk series the best esp the early/mid marks with the large chin intake and the cowl guns - the shark mouth just fits. 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 4, 2005)

the hawk series?? i'll assume you don't mean the BAe Hawk??


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 4, 2005)

I think he is talking about the P-40's.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 4, 2005)

Warhawk, Tomahawk, Kittyhawk...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 4, 2005)

that makes more sence than the BAe Hawks...............


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 4, 2005)

Yeap sure does.


----------



## wmaxt (Apr 4, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> Warhawk, Tomahawk, Kittyhawk...



Exactly I should have been clearer about it. The Curtis P-40 family. To me the shark mouth just fits the aircraft configuration a little better than any other. For an obsolete plane they sure did a great job in WWII.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 4, 2005)

yeah it's also because the shark's mouth was most applied to the P-40 family i believe............


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 4, 2005)

Well, Sea King helicopters look mighty cool with it too y'know! 

NOT!!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 5, 2005)

i'll admit they do look pretty damned stupid............

you notise the RAF or RN don't do it............


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 5, 2005)

Nor does our navy make a practice out of it. The crew of one helo did it on a long deployment just for fun. Sort of a morale builder.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 6, 2005)

wmaxt said:


> Nonskimmer said:
> 
> 
> > Warhawk, Tomahawk, Kittyhawk...
> ...



That I completly agree with you. I also think the Stukas that I have seen with it look pretty cool with it also.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 6, 2005)

i think that lanc looks pretty damned cool.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 6, 2005)

No, lanc


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 7, 2005)

but it does!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 7, 2005)

It looks ridiculous.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 7, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> i think that lanc looks pretty damned cool.........


Well in a way I don't blame you. The fact that it was Canadian makes it cool by default, quite naturally. 
But admittedly, it looked a bit foolish.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 7, 2005)

no it didn't!! it looked fearsome and imposing.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 7, 2005)

To a blind man, maybe


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 7, 2005)

this looks fearsome........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 7, 2005)

Yes, fearsomely retarded


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 7, 2005)

but look, each shark is different, they all have their own charactor.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 7, 2005)

Im willing to be theyre only different because the ground crews were inconsistent in their painting


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 7, 2005)

no it was definately done on perpose.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 7, 2005)

The only difference I can see is the size of the eyes.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 7, 2005)

look at each tooth..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 7, 2005)

Slightly different. I dont think the shapes were deliberate, but the relatively small diffenece leads me to believe that they intended it to be the same, but couldnt manage it. But it is extremely hard to replicate it exactly so you cant blame them.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 7, 2005)

there's no way they've tried to make them the same, they're totally different..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 7, 2005)

Not really. I didnt even notice they were different until you said so, if they were totally different I think I would have realised.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 7, 2005)

well to me they look different.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 7, 2005)

Yes they do look different, but only very very slightly.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 7, 2005)

Sorry but a bomber with shark mouths on each engine cowling is retarted! On the nose it would not be bad but on each cowling, give me a break!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 7, 2005)

Thankyou! 8)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 7, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Sorry but a bomber with shark mouths on each engine cowling is retarted! On the nose it would not be bad but on each cowling, give me a break!


I dunno. A Lanc with a shark's mouth on the nose? Nah!


----------



## DAVIDICUS (Apr 7, 2005)

That Lancaster looks like an old man taking his four yappy French poodles for a walk.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 7, 2005)

i think it looks great!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 7, 2005)

For me, the fact that the think is amazing enough


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 7, 2005)

Yeah Lanc thinking!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 8, 2005)

so i'm the only one that thinks it looks great??


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 8, 2005)

I don't think it looks terribly bad, but "great" might be stretching it a little.
Just my opinion.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 8, 2005)

well to me you've just called it great so hey i'm not alone........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 8, 2005)

So to you, things are either bad or great, with nothing in between?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 8, 2005)

no he said it doesn't look bad, and the word great was also mentioned so i made up my own conclusion.........


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 8, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> well to me you've just called it great so hey i'm not alone........


Well then let me rephrase. It most certainly did *not* look great. However, the sight of it doesn't make me wanna throw up either. I've seen uglier.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 8, 2005)

mmmmmmmm, i'm gonna try putting a shark's mouth on the nose of on of my lanc models.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 8, 2005)

Sharks mouth on a Horsa...Now that would be class


----------



## GT (Apr 8, 2005)

A few Sharks!

Regards
GT


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 8, 2005)

Man, that 190 looks stupid!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 8, 2005)

That one even makes that Sea King I posted look cool by comparison!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 8, 2005)

Wow, so it does!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 9, 2005)

do you think they were going for the comic look??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 9, 2005)

Maybe taking the piss outta us lot


----------



## GT (Apr 9, 2005)

SU-27 Shark!

Cheers
GT


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 9, 2005)

wow nice, unusual to see them on russian aircraft............

great plane too, i love the SU-27.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 9, 2005)

Whereas I think its hideous 

I prefer good ol' MiG;s.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 9, 2005)

how is she hideous?? it's so cool the way the noce dips down infront of the air intakes a bit..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 9, 2005)

It just isnt to my tastes.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 9, 2005)

yet the italians are??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 9, 2005)

Yes.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 9, 2005)

The Flanker is an awesome looking fighter! 
And quite capable, from what I've read.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 10, 2005)

i believe it's one of the best air superiority fighters in the world......


----------



## GT (Apr 10, 2005)

Bf-110 Shark.

Regards
GT


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 10, 2005)

very nice..........

ok i started putting the shark's mouth on one of my lanc models, it's a model i did a while ago that i don't like so i use it as my experimental plane to try out new stuff on, including shark's mouths............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 10, 2005)

You shold get further away from the object, too close and it goes blurry.

Looks silly.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 10, 2005)

i don't think it looks too bad, it'll look better when it's finished and i'm rather proud of the reddish picture.........


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 10, 2005)

Make it more defined with a red inside of a mouth, more like a classic P-40 Sharkmouth


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 10, 2005)

If you take your time with it, it might actually look pretty good when you're done.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 10, 2005)

MM, like i said it isn't finished yet, i need some red paint before i can finish it, thng is i've only done that side at the mo lol

now then, what about the moustache??


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 10, 2005)

You realize of course that the bomb aimer's window will make it look like it's blowing a bubble?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 10, 2005)

i do as of now...........


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 10, 2005)

Glad to help.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 10, 2005)

Or make it look like the shark is eating the bomb aimer 

lanc, ive got a bit of red gloss paint, its a bit crusty thoguh


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 10, 2005)

well i'll have it if you can un-crust it.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 10, 2005)

If you knife the top of it you might be able to find a bit of paint  Ill bring it tomorrow.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 10, 2005)

cheers


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 10, 2005)

8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 10, 2005)

The 190 looked very stupid, the 110 did not look bad, actually pretty good however sorry Lanc the Lanc with sharks mouth and your Lanc with sharks mouth are just dumb.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 10, 2005)

Yeah I always thought the 110 looked quite good with nose art.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 10, 2005)

no they're not


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 10, 2005)

What the Lanc not looking stupid or the Me-110 not looking good. The 110 looked marvelouse with nose art. The Lanc wouldn ot look bad if they put the shark mouth on the nose and not on every cowling. That is just plain dumb!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 10, 2005)

i won't say that didn't hurt alder


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 10, 2005)

Dont then.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 10, 2005)

umm, dunno what to say 

that cut me deep alder


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 10, 2005)

A Metaphorical cut?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 10, 2005)

an emotional cut...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 10, 2005)

This magazine doesnt taste very nice...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 10, 2005)

CC when they say the double page spread is "tasty" they don't mean it literally........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 10, 2005)

In this case the double page spread is a Ford GT40...I was actually licking the cover anyway.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 10, 2005)

careful you know what the gloss does to you...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 10, 2005)

Yes  Well ive gotta have some kind of hyperactive attitude for school tomorrow


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 13, 2005)

Im sorry Lanc, I still think you are very creditable and I still like you.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 13, 2005)

Now now Adler, Youve been told about lying in the past...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 13, 2005)

i'm credible  that's the nicest thing anyone's said to me all day!!


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 14, 2005)

Just love this Spit!

WWW.warbirdz.net


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 14, 2005)

Great pic!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 14, 2005)

*WOW!*


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 14, 2005)

Nice picture but I think it would look better without the mouth 8)


----------



## GT (Apr 14, 2005)

The Spitfire-Shark.

Cheers
GT


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 14, 2005)

*ANY SHARK SPITS IN THE ETO?*


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 14, 2005)

I've always loved the look of those Aussie PTO Spits!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 15, 2005)

Great pics up there, I think the shark looks great!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 15, 2005)

oh so it's ok when the merlin's on a spit??


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 16, 2005)

Here's one on a CAC built Mustang


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 16, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> oh so it's ok when the merlin's on a spit??



No I just think the Spit looked good.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 17, 2005)

and the lancaster didn't??


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 18, 2005)

No it looked like Crap!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 18, 2005)

too far man, too far


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 18, 2005)

Sorry I just call it as I see it! 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 18, 2005)

well, it hurts


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 19, 2005)

Oh Lanc I am sorry, I didn't want to hurt your feelings! Ah who the hell am I kidding, youll get over it!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 20, 2005)

Well now that we got that out of the way, I feel much better.  8)


----------



## trackend (Apr 20, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Nice picture but I think it would look better without the mouth 8)


Yes I agree CC all the Wasso paint looks great on the US aircraft but not on the Spite it,s like putting a tag on a Rembrant.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 20, 2005)

oh you think you can just apologise and hope it'll be alright!! well it just doesn't work like that alder


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 20, 2005)

Oh you know we have a love hate relationship. Its complicated you always come running back to me!  


Man that sounded gay, I am going to shut up now!


----------



## trackend (Apr 20, 2005)

Iv'e heard of hands across the ocean but really Adler this is taking the special relationship tooo far


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 20, 2005)

I'm experiencing a freaked out moment! 








Ok, it's gone.


----------



## trackend (Apr 20, 2005)

HEHEHE  tell you one thing Skimm every time old Flyboy is on you want to use as many words with sub in as possible like *SUB*versive , *SUB*normal. *SUB*lime ect he'll go potty


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 20, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Oh you know we have a love hate relationship. Its complicated you always come running back to me!
> 
> 
> Man that sounded gay, I am going to shut up now!



you should never be ashamed to let you true sexuality show............


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 20, 2005)

That was a *sub*standard attempt at *sub*version, lanc. 
I'll have to order a *sub* later for supper. I know the guy currently *sub*bing over at the *sub* shop.

Eh? What was that trackend? :-"


----------



## trackend (Apr 20, 2005)

Brilliant skim Ive heard of a Tall boy but really Lanc


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 21, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> I'm experiencing a freaked out moment!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dont worry I am too


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 21, 2005)

trackend said:


> Brilliant skim Ive heard of a Tall boy but really Lanc



only a tall boy!! you underestimate me, believe me, when i get what is, to be honest, more of a grand slam, the whole room knows about it........


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 21, 2005)

No doubt.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 26, 2005)

Yeap sure do.


----------



## GT (May 6, 2005)

Here´s a different pic.

Cheers
GT


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 6, 2005)

Thunderbot II's are great with nose art


----------



## GT (May 6, 2005)

Yes !! I agree.

Cheers
GT


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 6, 2005)

Then again not a lot can spoil the look of them. I love them 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 6, 2005)

It just looks like it belongs on A-10's.


----------



## GT (May 10, 2005)

Some Tiger and Shark a/c.

Cheers
GT


----------



## GT (May 10, 2005)

And this one.

Cheers
GT


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 10, 2005)

it looks stupid on the mustang......


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 10, 2005)

Great pics! 8)

La-5 + Nose Art = BIG No-No


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 10, 2005)

that's not as bad as the 'stangs.......


----------



## plan_D (May 10, 2005)

I agree, that looks dump on the La-5. I like the looks of the La-5 but with that paint scheme and that nose art, it just looks like a drunken nights screw.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 10, 2005)

i don't like the green used..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 10, 2005)

Exactly.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 10, 2005)

plan_D said:


> I agree, that looks dump on the La-5. I like the looks of the La-5 but with that paint scheme and that nose art, it just looks like a drunken nights screw.


Dude, where do you drink?


----------



## plan_D (May 11, 2005)

Erh...does not remembering have anything to do with alcohol? 

Anyway, advice...it's woman, then drink...other way around and you end up waking next to that La-5. I'm sure most people know that on this site.


----------



## mosquitoman (May 11, 2005)

Oh well, it could be worse- you could end up next to a French bomber


----------



## evangilder (May 11, 2005)




----------



## plan_D (May 11, 2005)

True.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 11, 2005)

hey!! i won't hear a bad word said about french bombers i like them!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 11, 2005)

*Ignores* So, whats the weather like up in Sheffield MM?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 11, 2005)

don't ignore me when i make a half hearted attempt to threaten you........


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 11, 2005)

Right...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 11, 2005)

all those planes are beautiful!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 11, 2005)

No lanc, the French bombers are above my siggy...


----------



## plan_D (May 11, 2005)

Yes, MM, what is it like there over in Sheffield? You all do realise I only live 20 minutes from him? Who thinks I should murder him, you know...for political reasons?


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 11, 2005)

Yeah, I mean why not


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 11, 2005)

because it's illegal??


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 11, 2005)

What? Sheffield?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 11, 2005)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 11, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> hey!! i won't hear a bad word said about french bombers i like them!!



One thing is for sure, they did not do very much bombing in WW2!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 11, 2005)

No, but you could say the looks of them were an *a"bomb"ination*


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 11, 2005)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 11, 2005)

I think they were disastrous in looks.


----------



## pbfoot (May 11, 2005)

the french were the first to bomb berlin with the centre nc 223.4 named jules verne on 7-8 june 40 its an airplane that looks just plane ugly


----------



## mosquitoman (May 11, 2005)

plan_D all I can say is, bring it on!


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 11, 2005)

Hmmm, for some reason I'm suddenly thinking of the theme to 'The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly'.


----------



## plan_D (May 12, 2005)

After I can be bothered to get up, you won't be hearing from MM for...well...ever again.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 12, 2005)

Alright Fight!!!!! Im selling tickets. Whos got the popcorn?


----------



## plan_D (May 12, 2005)

There isn't going to be a fight. I'm just going to murder him...for...political, entertainment and comical reasons.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 12, 2005)

so you're with me on the french bombers MM??


----------



## plan_D (May 12, 2005)

If he is, I'll murder him twice.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 12, 2005)

I really dont like French Bombers and they were pretty much rendered useless for the most of WW2!


----------



## plan_D (May 12, 2005)

Yes and you could also replace "French Bombers" with "...the French" -


_"I really dont like *the French* and they were pretty much rendered useless for the most of WW2!"_


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 12, 2005)

yes they were pretty useless, but damn they look good........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 12, 2005)

You think that French look good. Are you talking about men or women?


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 12, 2005)

Compared to you, theyre bloody beautiful  But everything is relative


----------



## plan_D (May 12, 2005)

Have you ever even been to Planet France, lanc?


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 12, 2005)

I have. Twice. Never again


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 12, 2005)

I never claimed to be beautiful, but CC you think im sexy, you just dont know it yet.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 12, 2005)

Oh, and what makes you think I dont know it?


----------



## plan_D (May 12, 2005)

.......




{That's all I've got}


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 12, 2005)

Poor. Even by your standards


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 12, 2005)

You are still in denial.


----------



## plan_D (May 12, 2005)

Since when did I have standards?


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 12, 2005)

No ive never been to denial. I dont really want to to drown and be eaten by a crocodile


----------



## plan_D (May 12, 2005)

Now that, CC, was fuckin' dump.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 12, 2005)

Yeah pretty low there.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 12, 2005)




----------



## plan_D (May 12, 2005)

Attacking my low standards (which I never knew I had) and then you come out with that!? What planet are you from? France?

I really do feel it's "Mock the French" day...but then that's everyday, so I have no excuse.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 12, 2005)

Yes irony is great thing 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 12, 2005)

hey i thought the denial joke was pretty good............


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 12, 2005)

Now what does that say about you  It was a _terrible_ joke


----------



## plan_D (May 12, 2005)

...that, lanc, is because you're as dump as the joke. It is a lame joke. You should be ashamed to have found it funny. Go on! Be ashamed...do it...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 12, 2005)

hey, you laughed at his "i know him, nice guy" joke more than i am at the denial joke............


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 12, 2005)

He was probably drunk and forgiveness can be issued on that count.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 12, 2005)

he was laughing at it for days, i doubt even he can stay drunk that long..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 12, 2005)

I dont doubt it for a second


----------



## plan_D (May 12, 2005)

Current record for number of days staying drunk: 10. 

And I wasn't laughing at it for days, 5 minutes...maybe 10 at the very most.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 12, 2005)

that's quite an achievement you've got yourself there


----------



## mosquitoman (May 12, 2005)

Can you remember any of those 10 days?


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 12, 2005)

If he can then he isnt human


----------



## plan_D (May 12, 2005)

I remember the first and last...and little bits here and there inbetween. Those 10 days cost me over £200...and my brother around the same.


----------



## mosquitoman (May 12, 2005)

£20 a day, that's going some!


----------



## plan_D (May 13, 2005)

That's why my liver doesn't like me anymore.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 15, 2005)

threatening to leave home is it??


----------



## lesofprimus (May 15, 2005)

At PlanD's age, I think his Brain and Medula Oblomgota are suffering more from that kind of alcohol abuse than his liver is........ 

The mind is a fragile thing, while the liver has evolutionalized into one tough-ass, punch u in the mouth organ....

Hopefully u realized the error of ur ways and have found out that the ill-gotten means to ur demise can be found in a bottle....

So Sayeth the Sheppard...

"So Sayeth The Flock!!!!"

BTW........... For ONLY 150 pounds, I can beat u senseless enough that ull forget the next 7days or so........ Save urself 50 pounds.......

What A DEAL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## plan_D (May 15, 2005)

It threatened to leave home a long time ago, the only reason I drink is to keep it so drunk and legless it can't get up to leave!


And thanks for the offer, les, but I think I'll stick with the alcohol.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 15, 2005)

Anytime......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 16, 2005)

Well to get back on topic. I found a good pic of the only known Me-109 to carry a shark mouth in one of my books but I have to get my scanner back up and running again.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 17, 2005)

you never really see them on hurricanes either.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 17, 2005)

Because they would spoil the look of it.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 17, 2005)

still be interesting to see though........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 17, 2005)

I dont think a Hurricane would look to bad with one.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 17, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Because they would spoil the look of it.


Yeah, like they look wonderful on a Lancaster.


----------



## plan_D (May 18, 2005)

I can't believe I forgot this! Shark for the P-38


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 18, 2005)

Yeah P-38's look good with the shark mouths I think 8)


----------



## evangilder (May 18, 2005)

Yeah, I like that one!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 18, 2005)

the lanc looked better with shark's mouths


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 18, 2005)

No. The only think that looks worse than a lanc with a sharks mouth is a Seaking with a sharks mouth


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 18, 2005)

I dunno. Tough call.


----------



## trackend (May 18, 2005)

That lancs engines look like that cartoon character thats been in the movies recently. Whats its name now ? (is it somthing with a red Indian link)?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 19, 2005)

Id have to say its a toss up between the Lanc and the Seaking.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 19, 2005)

what, for best looking??


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 19, 2005)

Actually, I think the Seaking looks the better of the two purely because its a Helicopter, and Helicopters Kick Ass!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 19, 2005)

may i refer you to my siggy, which clearly states it is in fact the lancaster that kicks ass..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 19, 2005)

Helicopters kick more ass! 8) Adler should agree with me on this one...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 19, 2005)

i believe the ass kicking abilities of the lancaster are far superior to those of any helicopter.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 19, 2005)

No way, nothing says "We kick ass" more than a helicopter gunship in a native village


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 19, 2005)

noit even a lancatser dropping a grand slam and obliterating the villiage??


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 19, 2005)

No. Miniguns do it in more style


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 19, 2005)

it's just the same though is it...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 19, 2005)

Sure it is...


----------



## plan_D (May 19, 2005)

Why use mini-guns when you can turn up in a AH-64 with hydras and hellfires...and a 30mm chaingun?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 19, 2005)

bit flashy aint we??


----------



## plan_D (May 19, 2005)

If you're going to blow a place to pieces, do it in the most expensive and stylish way possible.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 19, 2005)

Nope, with an Apache theres no such thing as flashy...


----------



## plan_D (May 19, 2005)

Obviously you've never seen an Apache in action. You don't get to see how flashy they are from their gun-cam footage.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 19, 2005)

Apaches are not flashy. If you need 16 Hellfires then so be it


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 19, 2005)

when i said flashy i meant he's a big spender, apaches and helfires are not cheap!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 19, 2005)

No, but if its someone elses money you can have a hell of a lot of fun


----------



## plan_D (May 19, 2005)

Excuse me, CC? 16 Hellfires? The Apache carries 8 Hellfires.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 19, 2005)

no it can carry 16........


----------



## plan_D (May 19, 2005)

I believe I stated Hellfires and Hydras. In that configuration it's 8 Hellfires.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 19, 2005)

Yes It is 16 I believe.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 19, 2005)

ah well with hydras yes it is 8, my mistake.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 19, 2005)

Damn wheres that Diagram of the Apache's weaponry that Martyn had


----------



## plan_D (May 19, 2005)

A nice little picture of the AH-64 weapon choices.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 19, 2005)

Kick ass...


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 19, 2005)

It is indeed. 
Much more flashy than a Sea King.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 19, 2005)

Okay Yes CC Helicopters do rock! You are the man.

Second Sorry Plan_D but someone who see's Apache's everyday and flew with them in Combat, they are not that flashy and not that impressive. Dont take me wrong, they are still the best attack helicopter flying today but I would take a Marine Cobra anyday.

Third, Plan_D I hope you do not think that the Apache can carry all of that armament at one time that you see there. It carry a mixture of that armament that you see there plus the Longbow version can carry air to air missles. The usual armament configuration of the AH-64A or AH-64D Apache is as follows:

76 70mm rockets (38 in each pod on each outboard pylon)
8 Hellfire missles (4 on each inboard pylon)
1200 rounds of 30mm cannon

If it is not carrying the 70mm rockets it can carry 16 hellfires.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 19, 2005)

It this a flashy helicopter?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 19, 2005)

That is an Aerospatlie correct. I may be wrong. I would fly it.


----------



## plan_D (May 19, 2005)

Of course I knew it couldn't carry them at the same time. Je-sus christ!

Are the 70mm rockets still Hydras or have they done away with them now? 

AH-1Js are the Marine Cobras, right? Or is that AH-1Q...or are they Super Cobras? I can't remember, anywho...Cobras are flash too.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 19, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> That is an Aerospatlie correct. I may be wrong. I would fly it.



Eurocopter - Same Thing AS350B3, my old Flight for Life bird. 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 20, 2005)

man the cobra, now there's a cool helicopter.........


----------



## plan_D (May 20, 2005)

The Cobra is a cool helicopter...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 20, 2005)

man that last one's sweet......


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 20, 2005)

Did someone say "Cobra?!?"


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 20, 2005)

Great pics! 8) Guess who has a Helicopter siggy in progress ATM..


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 20, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Great pics! 8) Guess who has a Helicopter siggy in progress ATM..



ME?!?


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 20, 2005)

I dont know. Do you?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 20, 2005)




----------



## cheddar cheese (May 20, 2005)

You guessed WRONG


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 22, 2005)

Actually Plan_D they use the AH-1W now. They are going to the AH-1Z now though. For the Huey they use the UH-1N and they are switching over to the UH-1Y and UH-1Z. 
The rockets are called Hydras still I believe (Not a hundred percent sure though).


----------



## plan_D (May 22, 2005)

Are you talking about the Army Cobras with the AH-1W or do the Marines and Army use the same ones?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 22, 2005)

US Army: AH-1G, AH-1Q, AH-1S, AH-1F, 
USMC: AH-1J, AH-1T, AH-1W Super Cobra and soon to be AH-1Z

The Army does not actually use the AH-1 Cobra anymore. There are still some reserve units that use it but the Active army has retired them all.


The Army used the AH-1G which were later upgraded to AH-1S and were later redesignated to other standards. The AH-1S was also a production series.

AH-1S



> The AH-1S was a three-step program to upgrade all AH-1G/AH-1Q/AH-1R Cobras to the advanced Modernized version. All AH-1S Cobras were redesignated by the US Army as AH-1P, AH-1E, or AH-1F Modernized Cobras. All Modernized Cobras, including the AH-1S, AH-1P, and AH-1E used the M73 reflex sight for optical sighting and fire control and the Telescopic Sight Unit (TSU). None of the four armament subsystems used with the four AH-1S variants (Modified, Production, Upgunned, and Modernized) were interchangeable without considerable modification or conversion of the AH-1S aircraft.
> 
> The designation "Modified AH-1S" refers to all existing AH-1G/AH-1Q/AH-1R Cobras modified to Production AH-1S standard beginning in 1976. With the addition of the XM65 TOW/Cobra missile subsystem the Cobra's primary mission changed to the anti-tank role, but retained the direct aerial fire support, armed escort, and reconnaissance missions. The new armament subsystem was redesignated M28A2. The Modified AH-1S could be identified by the snub-nosed mounting of the Telescopic Sight Unit (TSU). The AH-1S also had the traditional rounded crew canopy, instead of the new semi-flat canopy that became standard with the new production AH-1S. Some AH-1S Cobras received the C-NITE upgrade, which allowed the gunner to designate and acquire targets during night or adverse operating conditions.
> 
> ...



The AH-1J was a Marine version called the SeaCobra.

AH-1J Sea Cobra



> The Marines also operated armed Hueys in Vietnam, and ordered their own version of the Cobra in May 1968. The USMC desired a twin engine AH-1G; thus, the SEA COBRA (AH-1J) was developed. Featuring the Pratt and Whitney Twinpac T400 engine (two 900-hp turboshaft engines coupled together) giving an overall increase in installed power, the AH-1J Sea Cobra included a new nose turret gun, the three barrel XM-197 20mm and other improvements. While development and production of the first 49 ordered were under way, the Marines obtained 38 AH-1Gs from the Army.
> 
> The Marines depend on attack helicopters to provide close-in fire support coordination in serial and ground escort operations. Such support is required during amphibious ship-to-shore movements and subsequent shore operations within the objective area. AH-1 is designed for the following tasks:
> 
> ...



AH-1T



> With increasing demands for higher performance, particularly greater load-carrying capability in high temperature conditions, Bell developed improved dynamic components for the Huey series. Application of these components, which included a larger diameter rotor, led to the 309 attack helo in the early Seventies. This allowed an increased payload, providing more combat capability. The subsequent Marine-ordered version of the King Cobra was designated the AH-1T.
> 
> The United States Marine Corps (USMC) had identified a need for more armaments; thus, the AH-1T upgrade was initiated. This aircraft had an extended tailboom and fuselage and an upgraded transmission and engines. In addition to the modifications for improved combat effectiveness, major efforts were made to incorporate the lessons of the Cobra experience in achieving greater reliability and maintainability. With the TOW missile system added to its weapons, the AH-1T gave Marines a ground attack capability far beyond that first envisioned by their predecessors who took the first Marine Huey Cobras into combat in the late 1960s.
> 
> ...



AH-1W Super Cobra



> The AH-1W Super Cobra is a day/night marginal weather Marine Corps attack helicopter that provides enroute escort for assault helicopters and their embarked forces. It is the only western attack helicopter with a proven air-to-air and anti-radar missile capability. The primary mission of the AH-1W aircraft is as an armed tactical helicopter capable of helo close air support, low altitude and high speed flight, target search and acquisition, reconnaissance by fire, multiple weapons fire support, troop helicopter support, and point target attack of threatening armor. The AH-1W provides fire support and fire support coordination to the landing force during amphibious assaults and subsequent operations ashore.
> 
> The AH-1W is a two-place, tandem-seat, twin-engine helicopter capable of land- or sea-based operations. The rear seat pilot is primarily responsible for maneuvering the aircraft. The front pilot controls the aircraft's weapons systems, but he also has a full set aircraft controls. The AH-1W distinguished itself with its more powerful T700-GE-401 fully marinized engines and advanced electronic weapons capability. The AH-1W has significantly improved power available in high altitude, hot environment, and single engine performance. The Super Cobra is armed with a 20mm turret gun, TOW, Hellfire, Sidewinder, Sidearm missiles, and 5 inch or 2.75 inch rockets. The HELLFIRE Missile System increased ordnance delivery and firepower capabilities. The AH-1W Super Cobra provides full night-fighting capability with the Night Targeting System (NTS). The Night Targeting System (NTS) further enhanced the AH-1W's warfighting capability by adding FLIR sensor, CCD TV sensor, Laser Designator/Rangefinder, Automatic Target Tracking and FLIR, and CCD TV video recording.
> 
> ...



In one of the threads here I posted a picture I took of a AH-1W.


----------



## GT (Jun 1, 2005)

Let´s return to the Topic with these pics.

Cheers
GT


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 1, 2005)

Nic! I like the P-38 one. Well I would wouldnt I


----------



## evangilder (Jun 1, 2005)

Here is one you have to look close for. A little one on the ADF antenna below the cockpit!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 1, 2005)

Haha  If that doesnt stike fear in to the enemy I dont know what will


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 1, 2005)

Ah I like the one of the Bf-109 up there. I think that was the only known 109 to sport the shark mouth.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 1, 2005)

i love that one on the B-17........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 1, 2005)

I would call that one cute!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 1, 2005)

well no it doesn't exactly fill you with fear, that's more your 3ft pet shark kind of shark........


----------



## evangilder (Jun 1, 2005)

I saw that and thought of the killer rabbit in Search for the Holy Grail! The ADF antenna nose art is a novel concept though!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 1, 2005)

That killer rabbit is lethal...DO NOT approach


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 1, 2005)

Some ground crew guy's idea of a joke probably, eh? Funny!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 1, 2005)

It had to have been meant more out humor then anything.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 1, 2005)

I would think so. That airplane was actually a famous one. It was a member of the 303rd Bomb Group based at Molesworth. It was the first B-17 to complete 50 missions and also the first one to complete 75 missions. I am looking into what happened after that. I got a litho of a Witkoff charcol of that aircraft for my birthday from my in-laws. It's only 1 of 300 (#92). So I figure it's always good to have the story to go with it.


----------



## GT (Jun 2, 2005)

Stuka-Shark and Mustang-Shark.

Cheers
GT


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

the mouth looks kinda scary on the stuka but the eye just makes it look funny.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

I agree. The P-51 looks good too 8)


----------



## GT (Jun 3, 2005)

Here are the P-40 Sharks again.

Cheers
GT


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

Thats where a sharks mouth should be


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 3, 2005)

A FEW STRANGE ONES!  

Photo Sources "Unknown"


----------



## GT (Jun 3, 2005)

I never seen those before and they are welcome to the "Sharkmouth Hall of Fame"

Cheers
GT


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 3, 2005)

I wish I had the little car!


----------



## GT (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah !

Seems to be made of a droptank!

Cheers
GT


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 3, 2005)

P-38 tank


----------



## Chocks away! (Jun 4, 2005)

It's great!!! How did they do that?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow great car


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 4, 2005)

proberly just a little boke engine or something, but that is pretty damn cool.......


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 4, 2005)

You know when I lived in California it was real popular to run hot rods on the many dry lakes in the desert. El Mirage and Rogers dry lake are two that have a long history. In the post ww2 years many of these early hotrodders made cars and used old drop tanks for the bodies. I'll try to find the link and post it on the car fourm.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 4, 2005)

That's a nifty little go-cart! 
The glider just looks bizarre though.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Yeah, I don't think a glider would look fierce, regardless of the paintjob!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 5, 2005)

If I was a German soldier and I saw that coming down, I'd think I'd laugh very loudly!


----------



## evangilder (Jun 5, 2005)

Agreed. Maybe that was the ploy, make them laugh and give away their position!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 5, 2005)

and of course you'll hear their laughter because you're in a glider, it all makes sence now.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 5, 2005)

An Me-321 would look great with a sharksmouth


----------



## GT (Jun 5, 2005)

Two more "Hall of Famers".


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 5, 2005)

The Hs-129 looks cool 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 5, 2005)

they look more like crocodiles than sharks.........


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 5, 2005)

The bottom one actually looks scared.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 5, 2005)

Thats because its on a French plane


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 5, 2005)

Zing!!


----------



## evangilder (Jun 5, 2005)




----------



## GT (Jun 6, 2005)

Hall Of Fame Sharks!

Cheers
GT


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 6, 2005)

i like that tornado one......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 6, 2005)

I like the Kayak one....I wanna put a sharks mouth on our boat


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 6, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> i like that tornado one......


I wonder why it looks so sad.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 6, 2005)

Because it's on a Panavia 'Piece of Crap' Tornado, that's why.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 6, 2005)

Not a bad tally for a piece of crap. Unless that's just the ordinance it's fired.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 6, 2005)

Somehow, I thought you were going to say something like that, plan_d!


----------



## plan_D (Jun 6, 2005)

That'll just be it's mission tally. Notice how it's called Gulf Killer, all it does is kill the sand because it misses it's target unless a Buccaneer has laser pin-pointed it. 

First pass-first strike, my arse.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## plan_D (Jun 7, 2005)

I only have one...Australian Spitfire VIII


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 7, 2005)

Just my opinion mind you, but those Aussie paint schemes looked best on the Spit.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 7, 2005)

How about a T-bird


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 9, 2005)

Not all of these are WW2 but here are some interesting ones.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 9, 2005)

Looks good on the Mitchell!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 9, 2005)

Agreed! I happen to like the Bf-110 and the Blenheim.


----------



## marseille jr (Jun 9, 2005)

i liked the bf 110's sharkmouth as well 

But still, I always though that sharkmouths looked coolest on planes with big air intakes in the front like the p40 or the typhoon.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 9, 2005)

as good as the sharkmouth looks on the blenhiem, you can't help but laugh


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 9, 2005)

As good as a sharmouth on a Battle.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 9, 2005)

you don't joke about stuff like that man


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 9, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> you don't joke about stuff like that man


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 9, 2005)

Now that's plane stupid!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 9, 2005)

What's wrong mossie, don't approve?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 9, 2005)

I thought sharkmouths went on decent planes!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 9, 2005)

I was also trying to make a very bad pun (plane)


----------



## marseille jr (Jun 10, 2005)

What type of aircraft was that flyboyj ?
(that battleshark)


----------



## plan_D (Jun 10, 2005)

It's a Fairey Battle.


----------



## GT (Jun 10, 2005)

More of the Hall Of Fame Sharks!

Cheers
GT


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 10, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> as good as the sharkmouth looks on the blenhiem, you can't help but laugh



I thought it actually looked good on the blenheim. not that it belongs on a blenheim but they way they painted that one it looks pretty good.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 10, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> the lancaster kicks ass said:
> 
> 
> > as good as the sharkmouth looks on the blenhiem, you can't help but laugh
> ...



Same with the Battle, I'm waiting to see what Lanc thinks


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 10, 2005)

I am surprised he does not like it, it is a British aircraft.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 10, 2005)

Heres some more.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 10, 2005)

Never saw one on a T-28. That's pretty cool!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 10, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I am surprised he does not like it, it is a British aircraft.



I think it looks good  

Id love to see a sharksmouth on a Storch...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 10, 2005)

It was a first for me.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 10, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Id love to see a sharksmouth on a Storch...



So would I.


----------



## marseille jr (Jun 15, 2005)

it looks stupid on that cobra helicopter


----------



## plan_D (Jun 15, 2005)

That one Sharkmouth is stupid but on a Cobra they normally look pretty mean. Here's a Spitfire VIII;


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 15, 2005)

I will agree with you the one up there does not look that great but overall they look awesome on Cobras.

Here are 2 more of Cobras. The bottom one I took in Iraq.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 15, 2005)

Nice pics! 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 15, 2005)

I will see if I can dig up some more.


----------



## marseille jr (Jun 15, 2005)

great pics adler !!


----------



## Col. Douglas King (Jun 16, 2005)

As I love Sharkmouths, here a pic of my personal P-38L-5. I know it´s virtual, but just want to share. This is a skin for Il2/FB/AEP/PF stuff I made not long ago. The noseart is a portrait of my wife, with the inscription "Dream´s Lady" under it. Working on a 1:72 scale model of this plane, too.












I´m writing a book about "Douglas King" ´s adventures, but with great respect for "Historical correctness", and real facts that occurred during that period of time.

Cheers


----------



## kiwimac (Jun 16, 2005)

Archived a new one started


----------

